# BSD laptop



## graudeejs (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, did you knew about this?


----------



## oliverh (Apr 11, 2010)

As much as I like iXsystems and their commitment to FreeBSD, but there is better hardware available meanwhile. And running FreeBSD on laptop hardware isn't hard anymore, especially while using something from Lenovo.

And to answer the question, yes I know this offer ... it's not really new but maybe unknown to others.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 11, 2010)

I knew about it but when I saw it for the first time (like a year and a half ago) the specs sheet wasn't complete.
Anyways, and as much as I would buy it with my eyes closed, the price tag is probably nowhere near something I can afford ... let alone the import's feed I'd have to pay for it.
Still I sure hope they can come up with other notebooks, or even even better, a "close to be rugged" netbook at an affordable price (kinda like the Dell Latitude 2100).


----------



## rossiya (Apr 11, 2010)

I read the Intel graphics media accelerator is a bugnest.


----------



## sossego (Apr 11, 2010)

Intel 3d graphics on laptops is buggy and memory+ cpu consuming.

weet deal but I'll do my next laptop the ame way I did this one: Pick up one someone threw away and fix it.


----------



## saxon3049 (Apr 11, 2010)

I must admit I like the idea of a straight BSD laptop because as much as I like customising a install some times I just want a laptop running BSD out of the box that I can re-sell and issue to staff without spending time hunting round for a laptop that works getting a image ready and then it getting end of lifed.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, If you ask me, My experience with laptops is like: ***** laptops

Personally I don't plan to by new latop any time soon, I rather buy Desktop PC ;D

About this latop: I was surprised to see Latop with preinstalled FreeBSD (PC-BSD)


----------



## vermaden (Apr 11, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Hey, did you knew about this?


Yes.

If you want really good 'BSD laptop' get a ThinkPad T / X or Dell Latitude at least.


----------



## Nubix (May 18, 2010)

Interesting.
I am running PC-BSD 7.1.1 on two netbooks. Not totally perfect, but most of the essential things (to me that is) work pretty well. See http://www.tuxvaio.blogspot.com


----------



## kpedersen (May 18, 2010)

I remember catching a glipse of it when directed to the ixsystems website from another thread.

I would purchase one to support freebsd compatible hardware but... I think it looks a bit large and bubbly.

I was always hoping that Sun was gonna produce a brushed metal laptop with a SPARC processor. (More angular than the apple laptop and with a large Sun logo on the lid)
Guess there isn't much chance of that now, but if ixsystems did something like this, I would be a large fan 

until then, I will stick to my many thinkpads. At least 1 has a titanium lid


----------



## semin (May 20, 2010)

Too bad iXsystem has only this one laptop... I have been hoping that they sell AMD based laptop with a larger screen something like Toshiba Satellite L355D-S7809. Or otherwise I would like to replace my current old laptop (seems to be dying...)


----------



## gnutz (May 31, 2010)

I'm running on an EeePC 1000HD netbook. Once I [mostly] figured out what I was doing, it worked out very well.


----------



## hedwards (Jun 5, 2010)

I've used FreeBSD on a Sony in the past. That was a long time ago, but I didn't have a whole lot of trouble with it. At that time it was a bit difficult to get a laptop that was properly supported, these days it's not too bad.

I haven't tried them, but I know that eracks.com has a few laptops and netbooks available. And you can have them preinstall FreeBSD if you like.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 6, 2010)

What Sony did you have? 
I used to have 2 Thinkpads and could install whatever, but now my wife bought VAIO VGN NR430D (Vista preinstalled) and it's incompatible (hardware fault -memory). Plus poorest graphics. Nevertheless Win7 runs (they declared - won't), Linux runs but FreeBSD is simply not installable whatever I tried.
Moreover for almost 2 years - none BIOS updates and probably they won't do them ever since it designed for Vista only. Use, trough away and buy new one -super business concept.


----------



## hedwards (Jun 7, 2010)

It's ancient by today's standards. It was a PCG-GRX560. Not a bad computer, although it did have issues that resulted in a class action settlement against Sony. It was fully supported by the time I got rid of it, complete with firewire.

But it had a 16.1" screen making it tough to lug around. I mostly had it so I could take it home from college even though the rest of the time it was always on my desk.


----------

